# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Comment limiter la souris dans son dplacement  l'cran

## DelphiCool

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : Comment limiter la souris dans son dplacement  l'cran

Comment limiter la souris dans son dplacement  l'cran.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

